# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  Gà muối xông khói, gà muối

## hafood_01

*Thành phần:* Gà ta làm sạch, muối, đường.
*Chỉ tiêu chất lượng chính (g%):* Protein ≥ 15, canxi …
*Cách sử dụng:* Ăn ngay hoặc chế biến
*Bảo quản:* Phải giữ nguyên túi dán kín ở nhiệt độ từ 0°C đến 4°C. Nếu đã cắt, phần còn lại phải bảo quản trong ngăn đá (dưới -10°C)
*Đóng gói:* 500g/ 1 gói (nửa con)
*Vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm:* không hàn the, không chất bảo quản, được đóng túi hút chân không
*Giá bán: 180.000đ/kg
*

Liên hệ đặt hàng:
*Hà Food’s*
*Điện thoại:* * 0984.437.499* *- (042).123.8068*
*Văn phòng:* 783 Đê La Thành – Thành Công – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
*Cửa hàng:*SN 18 Ngõ 3 Phạm Tuấn Tài – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
*Hotline:  0984.437.499 – 042.1238068
*
Website: Gà ủ muối

Email: [email]hafood.hn@gmail.com

----------

